# Is this how Australia treats Doctors in outpost areas?



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

The following article I read makes me disgusted to call myself an Australian.

*Is this the best we can do when the chips are down for a foreign doctor who has provided his services for several years to communities living in remote locations in Australia that obviously does not attract Australian Doctors to?
*
To make matters worse it appears that because of the bungling of the immigration department the application was not processed when his wife was obviously healthy.

Shame on you (Dept of Immigration) Australia, How can you do something like this when you let so many others in that do not meet your strict criteria & support them with tax payer's money.
Has this poor Doctor not paid his dues? Can you not extend a little human kindness & compassion to a family at a very critical time in their lives?

Calling on all Aussies & new Australians voice your protest to the government & help this family in their hour of need.


Sharon Smith/WA News © Enlarge photo
A foreign doctor who moved to rural WA to help fill the skills shortage, and now wants permanent residency, has been told he cannot stay in Australia unless he divorces his dying wife.

Philippines-born Cesar Sofocado is appealing for a compassionate approach to his family's permanent residency application after the Immigration Department told him it would be rejected because of his wife's terminal illness.

The Catholic doctor said he was advised that the only guarantee to permanent residency would come through divorcing or legally separating from his wife, who has advanced cancer.

Without any legal ties to her husband, Mary Sofocado would be forced to leave the country to die alone in the Philippines.

"I married my wife for richer and poorer and in sickness and health - that is the vow I took," Dr Sofocado said.

"I want to show my daughters we are a family and we don't leave each other for any reason."

Mrs Sofocado said she was only seeking palliative care and would not be a burden on the public purse.

"My only wish is for my daughters to grow up in Australia," Mrs Sofocado said.

The family moved to WA in 2005 for Dr Sofocado's job at Geraldton Regional Hospital.

He worked in Dampier, Karratha and Bunbury before moving to Ellenbrook Medical Centre.

The family began their permanent residency application in 2008 but the department did not start considering their application until last year, a year after Mrs Sofocado developed breast cancer.

Dr Sofocado said their first case officer erred by advising them to change their application from visa subclass 175 to 176 on learning of his wife's cancer.

The second visa category, 176, did not allow the right to appeal against a rejection related to health matters. "We feel our family, after our share of work and contribution in 'areas of need' in WA, is being treated unjustly," he said.

Dr Sofocado said their second case officer told them divorce or separation was the only solution under their subclass 176 application and the only guarantee under other categories.

His medical registration is due to expire in June.

The Immigration Department did not respond.

This is where I got the extract from

Divorce sick wife, doctor told - The West Australian


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Poor bloke, I hope he gets it resolved. 

Unfortunately both Australia and New Zealand have ridiculously stringent health requirement rules (of the NZ is probably more strict because of its smaller and more pressurised health system)

There was a similar case in Australia a few years ago whereby a rural GP with a child with Downs Syndrome had to appeal to the minister for a health waiver for his daughter so that the family could gain PR, fortunately he was successful, I hope Dr Sofocado has the same outcome.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Darla.R said:


> Poor bloke, I hope he gets it resolved.
> 
> Unfortunately both Australia and New Zealand have ridiculously stringent health requirement rules (of the NZ is probably more strict because of its smaller and more pressurised health system)
> 
> There was a similar case in Australia a few years ago whereby a rural GP with a child with Downs Syndrome had to appeal to the minister for a health waiver for his daughter so that the family could gain PR, fortunately he was successful, I hope Dr Sofocado has the same outcome.


Well I think Australian people should protest & request that the Australian government support applications for people like Dr Sofocado, if he was prepared to make the sacrifice of working in areas which could not attract Australian doctors, then Australia should support him now. Had the application been processed in time (before his wife's cancer was diagnosed) then he probably would not be in this situation now. Because of some haphazard paper shuffling & bad advice from the immigration clerk he is now in this situation.

Makes me angry when I witnessed the many people dressed in African & other ethnic tribal robes who were very obviously receiving all kinds of support at a Centrelink branch in Brisbane recently.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

anski said:


> [Snip] Makes me angry when I witnessed the many people dressed in African & other ethnic tribal robes who were very obviously receiving all kinds of support at a Centrelink branch in Brisbane recently.


I think that would be a result of Australia's humanitarian programme rather than any skilled migration program. I suppose its kinda like the same debate when no first world country provided official aid to Australia and there was much discussion about it under a yahoo news story (yahoo allows people to comment). But to give credit to DIAC, none of those tribals could have been where you saw them, if they tried the skilled migration route - DIAC's rules are the same for one and all. Looking at the whole thing logically, it appears that DIAC failed to take into account how to deal with cases where the person has significant services to Australia. And since they are only humans, it is acceptable. The correct way to rectify the situation would be to use DIAC's complaint mechanism: Contact Us – Compliments and Complaints – Department of Immigration and Citizenship BUT the essential thing is NOT to complain about the doctor's specific case, but rather the fact that the case of people with significant services to Australia has not been considered. A campaign to send mass complaints would probably make DIAC take notice at least.

But all said and done, I must ask the question - did the good doctor get paid a competitive remuneration for providing services in far flung areas? Because if so, he was probably being paid out of medicaid (or whatever system exists in Australia), i.e., essentially tax payer's money, for the most part. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Medicare. Yes, paid for by the tax payers.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> BUT the essential thing is NOT to complain about the doctor's specific case, but rather the fact that the case of people with significant services to Australia has not been considered. A campaign to send mass complaints would probably make DIAC take notice at least.



Very well said!


----------



## samd81 (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I do agree with you all Australia does have strict rules which unfortunately will not allow fantastic drs from overseas come in, which i feel is not good. these drs do have great qualifications and could probably help the Australian medical industry.


----------



## samd81 (May 2, 2011)

I work in medical recruitment i have had some great drs from overseas that are not allowed to come in which disheartens me as i believe they would a great asset to our country but i guess that is the way things go.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I am glad to see that sense prevailed and this doctor finally got permission to stay. 

"A spokesman for Immigration Minister Chris Bowen confirmed on Thursday the minister would intervene and use his powers under the Migration Act to grant Dr Sofocado and his family visas.

Dr Sofocado said the news came as a relief and he and his family "were in the clouds".

"I hope and pray whatever happened to us would never happen to other people, because imagine the pain and anguish and suffering and sacrifices that we are doing just to cope with the sickness of my wife," he told ABC Radio."

samd81 it's absolutely ridiculous that many good doctors are being turned away because of this restrictive rule and I think plans are underway to change the criteria that apply. Surely the benefits must outweigh the costs in cases such as these.


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

ausimmi hi .. all the expensive medical treatments and major surgical operations my wife had were paid by our own pocket, and support from the community, not a single cent by australian govt, that is, BEFORE the grant of PR..now we got the PR, because some people still saying that my beloved wife will gonna "ripped-off" australian money, i said no more expensive treatment can help my wife..she just want to spend her remaining quality time with us..even if, for example, she will be needing palliative care, it will be very minimal, and her tax contribution during the time she was healthy was more than enough to cover her..out of duriosity, i ask the centrelink australia if my wife can avail any sickness benefits, she was told she needs to "wait for 2 years" before she can get benefits!..i just smiled and told them politely, i just hope and pray that my wife is still with us by that time..


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

To all of you,

On behalf of my family, we wish to express our sincere gratitude to you all, who’s with us all the way. The Australian Immigration Minister Honorable Chris Bowen MP, as you are aware, with his urgent action, used his “Ministerial Intervention” power as prescribed by the Law, and finally granted our Permanent Residency Visa.
We greatly appreciate the extra time and effort that you’ve given into my family and feel that we could not have been successful without your involvement. Please accept our family’s gratitude. Thank you so much again.

Yours sincerely,
SOFOCADO FAMILY
( Cesar, Mary, Sofia, Kyla)


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

My best wishes are with you and your family docjun01.


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> My best wishes are with you and your family docjun01.


thank you


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

docjun01 said:


> ausimmi hi .. all the expensive medical treatments and major surgical operations my wife had were paid by our own pocket, and support from the community, not a single cent by australian govt, that is, BEFORE the grant of PR..now we got the PR, because some people still saying that my beloved wife will gonna "ripped-off" australian money, i said no more expensive treatment can help my wife..she just want to spend her remaining quality time with us..even if, for example, she will be needing palliative care, it will be very minimal, and her tax contribution during the time she was healthy was more than enough to cover her..out of duriosity, i ask the centrelink australia if my wife can avail any sickness benefits, she was told she needs to "wait for 2 years" before she can get benefits!..i just smiled and told them politely, i just hope and pray that my wife is still with us by that time..


As an Australian I feel absolutely disgusted at the treatment you have received.

Could you please tell me if your particular case has had media coverage because I am sure if your story was aired it would alert more attention & you would receive different treatment. Sure Centrelink & Medicare have their rules but rules can be swept aside in extenuating circumstances as they do with refugees.

I am very sorry to hear of your family's unfortunate start to life in Australia.

I only hope from this moment on that your wife & family get all he help & support you need to get through this very traumatic situation.


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

anski said:


> As an Australian I feel absolutely disgusted at the treatment you have received.
> 
> Could you please tell me if your particular case has had media coverage because I am sure if your story was aired it would alert more attention & you would receive different treatment. Sure Centrelink & Medicare have their rules but rules can be swept aside in extenuating circumstances as they do with refugees.
> 
> ...


thanks anski.. i tried all print,radio and tv and sending emails to senators and mps..lots of support but only few officially responded by sending letters of support for my family..i learned that when they tried to inquire at the immigration, the story they're giving were "different" from mine..so really only few believed me..even the 6 lawyers i consulted told me "no chance of winning"..maybe what you are aware was the "humanitarian and compassion" side but the other side of the immigration's mistake was not given emphasis on the news..accdg to senator michaelia cash attached letter of support: "obvious injustice and administrative error done...that the minister not only have the legal capacity but moral obligation to remedy"..for us, it was realy a miracle..but of course, no sorry was given to us..but anyway, my wife was happy, my two daughters happy, and that's the most important thing for me..we are just praying and hoping for a bigger miracle, to at least extend my wife's life.. thanks for everything again, my friend..


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

docjun01 said:


> ausimmi hi .. all the expensive medical treatments and major surgical operations my wife had were paid by our own pocket, and support from the community, not a single cent by australian govt, that is, BEFORE the grant of PR..now we got the PR, because some people still saying that my beloved wife will gonna "ripped-off" australian money, i said no more expensive treatment can help my wife..she just want to spend her remaining quality time with us..even if, for example, she will be needing palliative care, it will be very minimal, and her tax contribution during the time she was healthy was more than enough to cover her..out of duriosity, i ask the centrelink australia if my wife can avail any sickness benefits, she was told she needs to "wait for 2 years" before she can get benefits!..i just smiled and told them politely, i just hope and pray that my wife is still with us by that time..


Dear docjun01,

First of all, my heartfelt felicitations for a well deserved success. I hope you and your family will lead a happy, long, and prosperous life in Australia. My question was to understand the nature of your services to Australia - I wanted to know if you had been paid an appropriate salary for working in far flung areas. I already understood that your wife's expenses would have been covered by you.

Also, to be honest, I only half believed that any case officer would give advice regarding which type of visa to pursue. And I was only 0.1% willing to believe that any case officer would suggest to ANYONE that they should divorce their wife!!!! I suppose it was just psychological inertia which led me to look at this story with disbelief. But now that the minister himself has taken notice, and more importantly, speaking with you in reality, it seems more clearer. I apologize if any of my remarks caused any annoyance to you. Best of luck for the future!!!! If I ever come to Australia, I owe you a dinner. Please do send me your email address through the Personal Message feature on this feature so I can keep in touch with you.


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Dear docjun01,
> 
> First of all, my heartfelt felicitations for a well deserved success. I hope you and your family will lead a happy, long, and prosperous life in Australia. My question was to understand the nature of your services to Australia - I wanted to know if you had been paid an appropriate salary for working in far flung areas. I already understood that your wife's expenses would have been covered by you.
> 
> Also, to be honest, I only half believed that any case officer would give advice regarding which type of visa to pursue. And I was only 0.1% willing to believe that any case officer would suggest to ANYONE that they should divorce their wife!!!! I suppose it was just psychological inertia which led me to look at this story with disbelief. But now that the minister himself has taken notice, and more importantly, speaking with you in reality, it seems more clearer. I apologize if any of my remarks caused any annoyance to you. Best of luck for the future!!!! If I ever come to Australia, I owe you a dinner. Please do send me your email address through the Personal Message feature on this feature so I can keep in touch with you.


no worries..honestly, lots of people promised their support but when they rung the aus immig they're being told of diff version, so it's like a "david and goliath battle"..i appreciate those few senators and mps that they threw their whole-hearted support on my case, though they don't really knew me..senator michealia cash was the one who really "pointed" out that there was a "mistake and injustice done" with my family..and those mistakes (advice and suggestions made by the case officers) were apparently "not on the immigration records/files".. but when i sent to them the email communications between me and the case officers, thru the secretary of a senator and to some friends, the immigration the folowing day said,"they found the missing records"..in my opinion, something needs to be done to "reform" immigration laws for the benefit of the future generation and migrant individuals and their families..
my email ad: [email protected]
just let me know and we'll gonna celebrate!!! hahahahaha..take care my friend


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

docjun01 said:


> no worries..honestly, lots of people promised their support but when they rung the aus immig they're being told of diff version, so it's like a "david and goliath battle"..i appreciate those few senators and mps that they threw their whole-hearted support on my case, though they don't really knew me..senator michealia cash was the one who really "pointed" out that there was a "mistake and injustice done" with my family..and those mistakes (advice and suggestions made by the case officers) were apparently "not on the immigration records/files".. but when i sent to them the email communications between me and the case officers, thru the secretary of a senator and to some friends, the immigration the folowing day said,"they found the missing records"..in my opinion, something needs to be done to "reform" immigration laws for the benefit of the future generation and migrant individuals and their families..
> my email ad: [email protected]
> just let me know and we'll gonna celebrate!!! hahahahaha..take care my friend


I think one of the first reforms they need to undertake are complete and easily searchable archives of all communications sent out by case officers. Secondly, they should take a page out of statistical quality assurance (for example as proposed by the Six Sigma Framework) and randomly monitor a sub-set of the communication.

Also, I do request that you should keep coming back to this forum and keep us all posted about how life is proceeding. We would love to hear your experiences. Best of luck to you too!!


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> I think one of the first reforms they need to undertake are complete and easily searchable archives of all communications sent out by case officers. Secondly, they should take a page out of statistical quality assurance (for example as proposed by the Six Sigma Framework) and randomly monitor a sub-set of the communication.
> 
> Also, I do request that you should keep coming back to this forum and keep us all posted about how life is proceeding. We would love to hear your experiences. Best of luck to you too!!


Nursing Negligence at Kalgoorlie Regional Hospital,Western Australia
The West Australian Newspaper (please copy and paste to your browser the link below)
Residency row mother dies - The West Australian


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

docjun01 said:


> Nursing Negligence at Kalgoorlie Regional Hospital,Western Australia
> The West Australian Newspaper (please copy and paste to your browser the link below)
> Residency row mother dies - The West Australian


Mary Maris Stella De Paz Sofocado (1968-2011)
After a courageous 2 year battle with cancer, Mary Maris Stella passed away peacefully, surrounded by all those who loved her deeply, on the 9th of December 2011, at Kalgoorie Regional Hospital, Western Australia. Age 43. Beloved wife of Dr Cesar. Loving mother of Sofia Lorraine and Kyla Maris. Father: Felipe Sr (deceased), Mother: Emma, Siblings: Raissa, Genick, Mariam, Mariso, Gigie, and Junjun.

Mary Maris Stella’s strong will, love for her family, and prayers by devoted friends granted her precious time with her family. 
The Family thanks all her relatives and friends for the support and prayers over the years.

Friends and family are invited to attend a simple memorial service on Tuesday, 1:30 pm December 13th, 2011, at Goldfields Crematorium Chapel, Memorial Drive Kalgoorlie, WA 6430 

“Love doesn't end with dying or leave with the last breath. For someone you've loved deeply, Love doesn't end with death.”


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

docjun01 said:


> Mary Maris Stella De Paz Sofocado (1968-2011)
> After a courageous 2 year battle with cancer, Mary Maris Stella passed away peacefully, surrounded by all those who loved her deeply, on the 9th of December 2011, at Kalgoorie Regional Hospital, Western Australia. Age 43. Beloved wife of Dr Cesar. Loving mother of Sofia Lorraine and Kyla Maris. Father: Felipe Sr (deceased), Mother: Emma, Siblings: Raissa, Genick, Mariam, Mariso, Gigie, and Junjun.
> 
> Mary Maris Stella’s strong will, love for her family, and prayers by devoted friends granted her precious time with her family.
> ...


My heartfelt condolences dear docjun01. I hope you and your family will find the strength to cope in this stressful time.


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> My heartfelt condolences dear docjun01. I hope you and your family will find the strength to cope in this stressful time.


thank you....


----------



## gunpuwder (Feb 11, 2011)

really tragic story...just praying for the resolve of this problem and hope none will be a victim of such incident..


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

*Nursing Negligence Kalgoorlie Regional Hospital WA*

GWN 7 News TV Nursing Negligence at Kalgoorlie Regional Hospital,Western Australia
(to watch and read, please copy and paste to your browser the links below)

News Video - GWN7 - Yahoo!7

The West Australian Newspaper 
Residency row mother dies - The West Australian


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear Dr Cesar, 

I am so very sorry to hear of the passing of your wife, Mary Maris Stella.

My deepest sympathy to you & your family at such a sad time in your lives.


kind regards,

Ann


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

gunpuwder said:


> really tragic story...just praying for the resolve of this problem and hope none will be a victim of such incident..


thanks...


----------



## docjun01 (May 6, 2011)

anski said:


> Dear Dr Cesar,
> 
> I am so very sorry to hear of the passing of your wife, Mary Maris Stella.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------

